# "Netmount" can't get the network to start at all -

## mrpotatohead

Ok - please be gentle -it's taken me two days to get a system that will actually boot! But I cannot get the network to fire up. 

I installed from a CD and whilst I was doing that the network did work....

I do not know any commands at all.. I can follow explicit instructions only. So if you need me to list something you'll probably have to tell me where it is..

Contents of /etc/conf.d/net looks something like this:

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-N"

dhcpcd-ETH0="-HD"

although I have tried other combinations. When I reboot i get the following error message:

ERROR: Problem starting needed services

"Netmount" was not started

I checked other threads, and found one that was sort of related, but I couldn't understand what was being said/asked. I did try one command that indicated that 'netmount = default' - but now I can't remember the ruddy command.

Help..............

Unstuck. -- desultoryLast edited by mrpotatohead on Fri May 06, 2005 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zsoltika

'netmount' is not the same as 'net.eth0'.

What would you like to start? Your network card or you would like to mount (while starting the computer) some network share?

Even after the machine said "netmount" not started, did you try to ping some other machine? If yes and that worked then net is working.

If you don't have any lines in /etc/fstab which referes to some network share (nfs,cifs,smbfs... filesystems) then you doesn't even need netmount to start at boot, if this is the case then you should issue: 

```
rc-update del netmount default
```

(of course as root user)

HTH,

Zsoltika

----------

## Pete M

mrpotatohead

Does your motherboard have firewire either on board or as a PCI card ?

As root issue

#ifconfig -a

Lets see what interfaces you have listed

Also, again as root issue

#lsmod

See if you can find in the list of modules "eth1394"

Pete

----------

## mrpotatohead

Thanks for the replies guys.

Answers.

No firewire

ifconfig -a -output

Link encap: Local loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask 255.0.0.0

UP LOOPBACKRUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

RX and TX all zero's

What would I like to start? I'd like the network to work so I can get out to the internet - as it did from the LIVEcd.

Tried to PING a web site - not network

tried to ping my router - no network

/etc/fstab contains the stuff that the install manual said...

hda1 - boot

hda2 - swap

hda3 - root

cdrom

and a couple of others - proc and tmpfs?????

that's all I know......

Thanks so far!

----------

## Pete M

mrpotatohead

As you can see from my post count I'm also new to Gentoo but here are some suggestions

Did you do this step

Automatically Start Networking at Boot

# rc-update add net.eth0 default

If so take alook at 

#lspci

See what your network card is then we can have a look if the correct module is loaded

If as you say your network worked from the live CD, boot from the CD again, issue "lsmod" this will show you a list of modules which should include one for your network card, this information will be useful to decide which module should be loaded

What method did you use to configure your kernel ?

Pete

----------

## mrpotatohead

hmmm..

lsmod gives an interesting list.....

nothing.......

So do I assume that the install instructins are missing something rather important here?? If so what?

lspci says 'command not found'

did the rc-update first time round.

Compilled using make && modules_install

tried genkernel but that wouldn't boot....

----------

## Pete M

mrpotatohead

When you say you did 

 *Quote:*   

> Compilled using make && modules_install 

 

I assume you did

# make menuconfig

First and configured all your kernel options ?

You are using the commands "lspci" and "lsmod" on your system as root ?

I'm guessing but I think you may have missed some important kernel options

Pete

----------

## mrpotatohead

pete,

yes i did make menuconfig, can't remember evrything i did - but i did follow the install instructions....

when i issue the commands i am looged in as root - if that what you mean...

I really don't understand the logic to unix - line commands don't phase me - brought up on DOS not just on PC's but also mainframe DOS. But can't seem to get my head round the file/directory structure ..... I'll get there eventually but this problem is stopping me from doing any real work on Linux - because I can't load any apps without acces to the net

Thanks,

bob

----------

## Pete M

Well Bob

I'm sorry but I don't think I can be any more help to you, a little out of my depth

If it's any comfort to you I have spent just over a week getting a useable system up and running from a stage 1 install, used genkernel with no trouble 

I'm also an old dos'er but I must admit Linux takes some getting your head round

Tried many flavours of Linux over the last couple of years, Redhat, Suse, Slackware, Fedora, but I do like Gentoo even though it can be a pig at times

Hopefully someone else will pick up this thread

Good luck

Pete

----------

## jmroach

yeah- i don't mean to butt in, but i think that i might be having the same problem as you and i didn't want to start another thread and steal an answer from you...

is your system recognizing "eth0" or not???

was your network working w/ your installation cd?

oh- i also read another post which was similar and the coldplug wasn't loading the card... so you might want to try that (?)

-john

----------

## mrpotatohead

Thanks Pete - appreciate the help.

John, The pc was running Windows - and never ad a problem with the network. Loaded the LiveCD and it worked fine. Installed from the live cd - and did the stuff that required downloads - worked fine. Rebooted the system - no access to the outside world (or even the internal network............)

I tried genkernel and that went on about coldplug. but then it didn't reboot at all - so i did a completely new install and compiled manually - worked fine - except i can't see the ruddy network.

As to your question about recognizing "eth0" - I don't know the answer - how do I find out?

Cheers,

Bob

----------

## jmroach

Well, if its connecting now then i guess it recognized eth0- in the error message when i was booting it said something like:

"device eth0 not detected" or "device eth0 does not exist"

i just recompiled w/ genkernel again... and it didn't work, so i guess i might try doing it manually now...

-john

----------

## Praxxus

When you try to bring the network card up manually, what does it say?  From the command line type (as root):

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

I'm guessing you will get some variation of the "no such device" error.  That means you have to compile support for your network card into your kernel.  

Do you know what kind of ethernet card you have?  If so, we can tell you what to compile in.  If not, here's how to find out what to do

1)  write these instructions down, or print them off

2)  Boot from the livecd

3)  Run:

```
lspci
```

That will tell you what hardware is on your system.  Look for lines mentioning "Ethernet controller"

4)  Run:

```
lsmod
```

That will tell you what modules the livecd loaded when it booted.  

5)  Write down what you got from 3 & 4, and let us know.  Then we can definitely tell you what to put in your kernel.

----------

## jmroach

yeah- i feel like i'm kind of stealing the thread... but if we are having the same problem i guess this will help mrpotatohead...

```

#lspci

-junk-

0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000---videocard

0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306b/g Wireless Lan Controller (rev 03)

```

note- there was more stuff at the top, but i don't think it's relevant.

i do have a wireless card in the PCMCIA slot, but i'm not trying to use that right now.

```

#lsmod

module

floppy

rtc

rsrc_nonstatic   1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core     2 yenta_socketm rsrc_nonstatic

evdev

8139too

mii                   1 8139too

paraport_pc

paraport           1 paraport_pc

ahci

sata_qstor

sata_uli

sata_sis

sata_sx4

sata_nv

sata_via

sata_svw

sata_sil

sata_promise

libata               10 ahci,sata_qstor,sata_uli,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

dm_mirror

dm_mod          1 dm_mirror

sbp2

ohci1394

ieee1394          2 sbp2,ohci1394

s1811_hcd

ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd

usb_storage

usbhid

ehci_hcd

usbcore          7 (all 7 just listed)

```

i left off the size and if it wasn't use by anything i left off the "0"

i'm guessing the ieee line is important???

thanks,

john

----------

## RayDude

```

#lspci

-junk-

0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000---videocard

0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306b/g Wireless Lan Controller (rev 03)

```

So you have a realtek ethernet and Broadcom wireless lan cards.

Realtek is listed in your lsmod:

```

#lsmod

8139too

mii                   1 8139too

```

Its the 8139too. When you build your kernel you need to compile it as module and add it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (or 2.4 if you're using an old kernel) Apparently you need the mii driver as well. If the kernel is good it will include it automatically when you choose 8139too (I'd enable it just in case and then later, when you have a backup kernel you could try removing it to save space) I'd make them modules, in the past compiling them in caused strange issues for me.

To use the broadcom wireless card you're in for a bit of an adventure. You have to use ndiswrapper and the windows drivers that are supplied with the card. There are many good howtos on the forums, get ethernet working first. ndiswrapper works well. I've used it with a BC 802.11b card.

Raydude

----------

## mrpotatohead

Guys, I've rebooted from the live cd. In fact I'm in there now. 

Output from LSPCI command shows the ethernet controller as : National Semiconductor Corp DP83815(MacPhyter).

The output from the LSMOD command shows quite a bit  - but i can't copy/paste it... damn. there is an entry that says module = natsemi 

Size=19712 and 

Used by=0 I'll have to reboot the failed install and get the results from there and add to this post.

OK, rebooted the system that I can't get to work. tried the lspci command - 'command not found'

tried lsmod - listing shows the headings but nothing else. So I guess there is something missing - don't know what or how to put it in.......

Well i guess it's progress.

Thanks,

bob

----------

## Praxxus

Okay, now we're getting somewhere, mrpotatohead!  lspci doesn't work on your installation because you don't have the sys-apps/pciutils package installed yet.  Which of course you can't do until we get your ethernet card working!  Fortunately, we don't need lspci to get it working.  It's just a handy tool to have.

Things to do as root:

1)

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

2)

```
make menuconfig
```

3) Go to: 

    Device Drivers 

    --->Networking support

4) Make sure [ ]Networking support (at the top) is enabled!

5) Go to:

    --->Networking options

6) Here, I would go through each item and either compile it into the kernel (*) or as a module (M) if the help recommends it.  Usually it will say something like, "Say 'Y' for now," or "Say 'Y' here unless you know what you are doing."  As a cheat sheet,  you can peek at a screenie of my own network config, but you'll be much better off in the long run if you read through things yourself.  Especially since I have some stuff selected that isn't essential to get networking up and running.

7)  Select < Exit > at the bottom of the menu

8)  Go down to:

     --->Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

9)  Select:

     [*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

            [*]EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

            <M>National Semiconductor DP8381x series PCI Ethernet support

10)  < Exit >

11) < Exit >

12) < Exit >

13) < Exit >

14)  < Yes >, you want to save your new kernel configuration

15)  

```
cp .config config

make mrproper

cp config .config

make oldconfig

make

mount /boot

make install && make modules_install
```

The first three steps there are to get your new config out of the way, clean up your kernel code, then put your config back so you can build the kernel based on that.

16)  Edit /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, and add a line that says "natsemi"

17)  

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

Just to be sure!

18)  reboot

----------

## mrpotatohead

Great thanks. Did all of that and it still doen't work.....

when rebooting I saw an error message 

"Failed to load natsemi"

and I also got the same error message about the Netmount error....

I guess you're gonna want to see some listing of some files to work out which of the instructions I didn't follow properly.

I did read the stuff in the Networking Options - but none of it made any sense to me at all. In fact it could have been written in Chinese for all I knew. Whilst I know what networks are from an overview perspective - the rest is just gobble-de-gook.

Thanks anyway.

Bob

PS Just did another lsmod on - the file is still empty............

----------

## Praxxus

 *mrpotatohead wrote:*   

> Great thanks. Did all of that and it still doen't work.....
> 
> when rebooting I saw an error message 
> 
> "Failed to load natsemi"
> ...

 

What happens when you type 

```
modprobe natsemi
```

Did you change any of your networking configurations at all?  I realize that some of that stuff is over lots of people's heads.  Most of it is over mine.  That's why I said only select the ones that say, "If unsure, say Y" (or similar) in the help section.  That's what I do.   :Wink:   Or alternatively, you could look at the screen shot cheat sheet and just make your config for basic networking options look like mine.

What is the output of 

```
ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/
```

----------

## mrpotatohead

Okay, yes i did change a couple of the options - but can't remember which ones. Only one or two.

Result of modprobe natsemi:-

FATAL: Module not found

As to the second command - it says that the file or directory does not exist... but that is probably me not typing it in correctly - Are there any spaces in that lot? Apart from between the 'ls' and the other bit. Secondly what is the 'uname -r' ? Is it a literal or do I need to substitute something here?

Cheers

PS Forgot to ask. when you say add "natsemi" to the /etc/modules.autload.d/kernel-2.6 file - is the natsemi in quotes or not? I tried both but the same result.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Praxxus

Well apparently the "one or two" things you changed didn't involve compiling in the device driver (kernel module) for your networking card.  That's what this "natsemi" thing is that we've been talking about.  I'm trying to help you compile the "natsemi" kernel module so that your card will work.

The `uname -r` is a shortcut to get your kernel version.  Note that those are back quotes (below the ~ on my keyboard) and not single quotes (below the ").  The backquotes tell your shell to act on the output of the command inside them.  Please take a few moments to play with it, so you have a better understanding of it.  No really, I'm serious.  The more you play around and understand, the better you get at figuring these things out for yourself.

For instance, run(without the backquotes

```
uname -r
```

It will tell you your kernel version.  So in the command I gave you, your kernel version gets automatically substituted in the place where `uname -r` is written.

"natsemi" in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 is without quotes.

You need to go back through the steps I provided and follow all the instructions.  Step #6 is the only one that might be confusing, but you can use my cheatsheet/screenshot that I linked to in the original message.  Now that I look again, there really aren't that many options that I have selected.  It is safe for you to include all of them.

----------

## mrpotatohead

Thanks a million - it works!!!!  :Very Happy: 

I 'copied' your cheat sheet - except for the one that said experimental. That's about all I changed - i certainly didn't add in anything relating to the natsemi - that had already been done before.  But it all seems to work.

Except the pc now uses a different name than the one I gave it.. it appears to have taken it's name from the router - but who cares - it works. Now I can get gnome or something loaded...

Your help (collective) has been greatly appreciated.

If I'm ever in your neighbourhood I'll buy you a beer.

Bob

----------

## Praxxus

Don't forget to emerge sys-apps/pciutils so you'll have pciutils if you need it again!   :Wink: 

Glad it's working for you now.

----------

## jmroach

that's great that your eth0 is finally working!  it would be wonderful if i haden't waysted the entire day fdisk'ing away my first few attempts at installing- only to fail again!  (i'm not really as discouraged as i sound, so don't worry)

i tried basically everything that you guys told me and mrpotatohead to try, but no luck thus far.

i posted the results of "lsmod" and "lspci" above somewhere, so if anyone wants to take another stab at helping it would really be appreciated.

i am still getting the "eth0 device not present" and "netmount" errors...

any ideas???

thanks,

John

----------

## jmroach

ok- i finally just threw all drivers that even looked like they might be needed by eth0- and finally got the card recognized! but there is still a problem and i have no idea how to fix it,

eth0 is present and it looks like it's connecting, but when i run:

```

#ifconfig eth0

```

the card shows up, but tere are no RX packets or TX packets transmitted and when i run:

```

#ping -c 3 www.google.com

ping: unknown host www.google.com

```

i don't know what's going on...  does anyone have any idea of what to do???

thanks,

john

----------

## Praxxus

Glad you got it accepted by your system.  The trick now is to discover just which driver(s) its using, and remember that for future use!

But as to your problem now . . .

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

 will bring your adapter up, but with no settings at all.  If you turn back around and just run 

```
ifconfig eth0
```

 you'll see the adapter listed with no IP address, netmask, etc.  That's why your networking isn't working.

If you've got your /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 configured already, you can just 

```
ifconfig eth0 down
```

 if you haven't already, and then 

```
/etc/init.d/net.et0 start
```

----------

## jmroach

i finally got it working...  i decided on a whim just to try dhcp- and it worked.  so that's good.  now if i could just get my mouse to work too!

thanks to everyone for all of the help,

john

----------

## leonef

HI, first time here... I just installed Gentoo on my old Dell and ran into the same problem... I can't get the eth0 to work... I have been reading this and other threads looking for a solution but nothing seems to work.... It works fine if I boot from the live CD... I did all the steps that Praxxus have on his post and nothing. I new to the Linux world and I decided to install Gentoo by recomendation of a co-worker.... Now, how do I find out which module on the live Cd makes my network card to work???? I did the lspci and it shows up, I did the lsmod but nothing shows up.

Any help!!!!

Thanks!

----------

## leonef

Nevermind!!! I got it fixed!!!!!

----------

## pjf02536

I've been watching thsi thread for a bit, and apreciate all the detail.

One last question for whoever may have any ideas.

Is there a way to automate the card detection ? and module insertion ?

or are we stuck with manual methods ?

-PF

----------

## pjf02536

OK I figured it out

To do Automatic Hardware detection .....

You need to "emerge sys-apps/hwsetup" and "emerge sys-apps/hwdata-knoppix"

These are the detector and the databse of devices respectively.

(if you want it to probe every time you start-up)

issue an "rc-update add autoconfig boot" (or default)

----------

## Fejimush

I have the exact same problem as mrpotatohead and I have tried everything stated in this thread and no luck.  I get the error:

"eth0 does not exist"                                            [!!]

ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

             "netmount" was not started.            

Just like mrpotatohead eth0 works fine from the CD.  I have an nForce2 chipset and that's what the CD kernel recognizes the network card as even though in the M/B manual (ABIT AN7) it says it is an onboard RTL8201BL 10/100M LAN controller.

When booting from the CD lspci gives this for the network card

"Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)"

In the Device driver section of menu config I don't see a suitable driver.

Anything else that I might be missing?

Also is there a way to step through the boot process so I can read the text that is flying by?  Maybe there will be some clues there.

Thanks much in advanced.   

<Edit>

I added this to the menuconfig:

<M>   RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL)            

<M>   RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support                              

[*]     Use PIO instead of MMIO (NEW)                                                  

[ ]     Support for uncommon RTL-8139 rev. K (automatic channel equalization) (NEW)    

[ ]     Support for older RTL-8129/8130 boards (NEW)                                  

[ ]     Use older RX-reset method (NEW)  

...and also added the line:

8139too

to the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file

The module seems to load fine, at least I don't see an error, but lsmod does not show any available modules.

I still get the same eth0 error as above, no luck.

----------

## Captain Colon

I got pretty much the same problem as the guy above, just a different card...Linksys NC100, I don't see anything that looks even remotely like the proper driver for it, on boot I get the "bringing up eth0 via DHCP        [!!" and ifconfig has nothing but lo...modprobe for the livecd doesn't look to have anything special, and

```
ls blahblah/drivers/net
```

only returns:

dummy.ko

s2io.ko

I would very much like some internet  :Sad: 

*E* nm I just redid everything and used genkernel to build the kernel and now it works fine...now if only I could get my mouse to work so I could use X :\  I guess any linux distro that isn't mandrake is still above my head  :Surprised: 

----------

## escobar

I've came aroun d the same problem here, I checked lsmod in live cd and it loads the tulip module, and probably thats what my ethernet card uses, the problem is, I can't compile the tulip like a module... what should I do?

I recompiled the kernel and still it can't get my driver's dhcp...

----------

## thef0x82

I've got a similar problem.  It's claiming netmount not started.  I don't need any network shares mounted so I did the rc-update command previously recommended in this post.  

The next problem is that I can't get an IP address.  I run all my boxes DHCP, but my router makes it static by reserving IP addresses for specific MAC addresses.

It shouldn't be a problme with incorrect modules being loaded.  I compiled with genkernel and used lsmod to find out what modules were running when I booted from the livecd.  I copied down that list, then told it to load all the same modules when it boots normally.

The NIC is a Broadcom NetExtreme which should use the tg3 module (which is loaded).

Using the command "#dhcpcd eth0" doesn't work.  When I get the long listing of interfaces with ifconfig the HWaddr for eth0 is about twice as long as it should be with a bunch of zeroes.

Any thoughts?

----------

## corley

Ok.. I think I know what your problem is. You need to emerge the nvidia nforce stuff. Then goto /usr/src/linux and make menuconfig.. select the new nforce driver configured for ethernetcard.. NOT sound. Then save and compile your kernel with make && make modules_install, copy the grub stuff etc. and restart. Appearently there is an issue or perhaps it was designed that way to use a shared bus so the nforce motherboards can use either the network card OR the sound card. This issue is different from what everyone else is experiencing although you will follow the same steps after you have done this in order to your your ethernet running. Remember to make sure you have emerged the dhcp client and have it installed with rc-update add dhcpd default. 

 *Fejimush wrote:*   

> I have the exact same problem as mrpotatohead and I have tried everything stated in this thread and no luck.  I get the error:
> 
> "eth0 does not exist"                                            [!!]
> 
> ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.
> ...

 

----------

## DetectiveInspekta

LOL I have is problem too

using a nforce2 mobo I think im using forcedeth drivers

I stoped netmount by going 

```
rc-update del netmount default
```

dhcp gets a ip but I can't get ping in or out, where as for the installation I could ping the net. I think its something to do with genkernel

But i want to get the net working first.

----------

## DetectiveInspekta

Well I spent a couple of hours trying to sort it out.

Finially I got it, all I did was put in /etc/conf.d/net was

```
iface_eth1="dhcp"
```

then did 

[code]dhcpcd eth1[code]

I hope this works for people as there were HEAPS of people who had the same kind of problem

ie nforce MPC buildin lan not working

----------

## kLUMSY bOT

Thanks for your help!

Please allow an ignorant summary:

1. Boot your live cd

2. run #lspci

3. look for the line "Ethernet controller" Write down this line.

4. run #lsmod

5. look for your evdev module. write down the name of the next one

6. reboot to your normal install.

7. cd to /usr/src/linux

8. enter #make menuconfig

9. Go to device drivers --> networking support --> networking options

10. Search through the "Ethernet(10 or 100Mbit)" and the "Ethernet(1000)"

11. find the matching ethernet controller from step 3 and press m to compile it as a module

12. Exit (go back) until you are asked whether you want to save - yes you do.

13. install with #make install && make modules_install

14 edit /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, and add a line which is the result of step 5. It should be only one word.

reboot and pray  :Smile: 

----------

## refund

I couldn't find the help I needed in this thread (or I simply missed it '_- ) but I got it working with some good ol' trial and error.

the tutorial says to type this for manual ip settings etc, in the "etc/conf.d/net" file

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

I kept getting errors, it worked when I typed it like this...

ifconfig_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

and now it works,

it'd be nice if someone updated the tutorial to mention this phenomenon(?)

(it should be noted that I was using a gentoo2004.3 minimum install cd, if that makes a difference)

(also I only installed just then and got it working and it's my first time using linux)

----------

## martindv

Guys i got the same error with "netmount". what should i do, is available any simple way to load eth0 with dhcp at startup?.

I didnt understand what are you taking about in previous post. so it would be great if you put in code the necessary steps..

many thanks./

----------

## corley

yes.. there is a few things..  

edit your /etc/conf.d/net file and make sure yours has iface_eth0="dhcp"

then as root run the command

rc-update add net.eth0 default

that will allow your system to automagically start dhcp on eth0 at startup. If you want to manually start and stop it after the system is up, then you can just type:

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start    or   /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

same goes for other interfaces as well. You should have a sym link in your /etc/init.d directory for each interface you have such as eth0, eth1 and so on and they should all point to net.lo.

On another note it seems like alot of people (me included) are having alot of problems with dhcp and/or pppoe and connectivity after the latest emerge. After looking through all the posts here it seems like everyone that is having problems is using 8139too driver. I am wondering if there was an update to this in the last kernel update and the code is broken. 

 *martindv wrote:*   

> Guys i got the same error with "netmount". what should i do, is available any simple way to load eth0 with dhcp at startup?.
> 
> I didnt understand what are you taking about in previous post. so it would be great if you put in code the necessary steps..
> 
> many thanks./

 

----------

## PennyroyalFrog

I use the e1000 module and I've also been having problems getting it to start.  It just hangs on the part at boot where it brings eth0 up and says netmount can't be started.

It's weird cuz sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't, for example, before the last worldly update i did it would always hang when the computer wasn't shutdown properly but worked fine otherwise.  Then, when I emerged -uDav world it stopped working completely.  I forgot to update my config files with etc-update and did all but a couple that i didn't feel like editing again (/etc/conf.d/hostname and domainname or whatever they were).  It didn't work until I replaced those files with the new ones and then edited them appropriately.  This, i found strange because there wasn't any new code in those files that i noticed.  They looked exactly like the old ones i had that were there before it started to work again.  Anybody know why this is?

Also i noticed that when i built my kernel manually (not using genkernel) eth0 would not start and i used the same config file.  Can anybody explain this?

----------

## PennyroyalFrog

everything seems to be working correctly AND consistantly now, even with a manual compile of the kernel.  I emerged world and everything is good now.  of course if you can't get on the net to emerge --sync then emerge -uDav world then you will have to boot your box with the Gentoo Live CD and chroot into your root directory and emerge from there (that's assuming the net works with your Live CD)

NOTE:

This won't solve you're problem if you don't have your kernel/system correctly configured.

----------

## darksarin

Am building on an older celeron, and CANNOT seem to get the network to be reliable.

I have edited /etc/conf.d/net numerous ways and it does not work reliably.  This is my current configuration:

```

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-HD"

```

This is set, and when I run dhcpcd eth0 or rc-update, or ifconfig eth0 up, I GET NO ERRORS, but the network STILL doesn't do a thing!!!!!

I am getting VERY frustrated.  I KNOW that I have the right drivers in the kernel (compiled, not as modules), and that it CAN work.  If I reboot, it complains about the netmount not being started, and then will pick up an address via dhcp when I run it manually, but when I try to emerge ANYTHING it will only work ONCE!  After that first package (not even first emerge) it craps out and DIES!  I then have to reboot to do ANYTHING else.

I am doing this at work, but I do need to get the system working.  We are trying to do something VERY specific with this one, and HAVE to have networking be ABSOLUTELY stable!

I COULD set it to a static IP (we have several available), but I am reluctant to do so, and I don't think that would solve my problems, since I still haven't had any luck getting the to see the network at all!

I just did dhcpcd eth0 and it gave me no errors at all, but when I try to ping the next machine over, it tells me the network is unreachable!

Any help on this would be much appreciated.

----------

## saberspark77

I figure the sticky is as good a place to put this as starting a new thread...

I've been having basically the same problems as everyone else, except under some different circumstances.  It all started on Sunday, when I opted to do my first "emerge --update world" and "etc-update" since early June on a normally operating server.  12 hours and 50 some odd packages later, I came back to a normally functioning server.  I had been reading up on another problem I'd been having for several months, but never had time to fix, and decided to try a solution I found on Sunday.  This required rebooting, so I did it.  Shortly thereafter, I was lugging my server all the way upstairs to my room because it wouldn't reboot at all.  So start the similarities.

First, the problem was that old "eth0 does not exist [!!]" that I've seen so much of.  I browsed around the gentoo forums, reading various "fixes" that people were claiming worked for them.  I tooled around in the /etc/init.d/ and /etc/conf.d/ directories to see if I could see anything that was wrong, and noticed that net.eth0 was symlinked to net.lo.  I didn't think that looked right, so I got a copy of my roommate's net.eth0 and copied it into the directory.

On the next boot, the system hung at "Bringing up eth0 via DHCP" for a bit, then failed, causing all the remaining eth0-dependent services to fail.  I logged in at the terminal and ran lsmod, which returned nothing.  Hmm...odd.  So I modprobed tulip (yes, this is the right module for my NIC, before anyone asks  :Wink: ).  lsmod returned tulip, so I read up on what that indicated, finally adding tulip to /etc/module.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (and yes, I am running 2.6).

Great.  So now I have the kernel loading tulip on startup just fine.  By the way, rc-update show proves that net.eth0 has been set to be started at the default runlevel.  I can login and lsmod and tulip is in the list.  However, the system still failed at getting an IP address via DHCP.  I opted to remove both copies of net.eth0 that I had borrowed from two different friends who run gentoo and resymlink net.eth0 to net.lo, as has been suggested to work by a number of people on these forums.  No go.  Same failure at DHCP.

The uncommented contents of /etc/conf.d/net:

```
iface_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-n"
```

As you can see, I've got the correct contents in /etc/conf.d/net.  This is the kicker: the /etc/init.d/net.eth0 script that runs at startup fails.  The same script, when run via the command "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start" once I've logged in, works perfectly, and dhcpcd returns an IP address.

Last night I tried backing up my config files (for things like apache) and running "emerge baselayout", from which I got sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13.  Rebooting proved that the same problem was still occurring.  This afternoon, I reemerged dhcpcd, but the same problem still occurs.

I am absolutely stuck.

----------

## kLUMSY bOT

btw, i can do it withouth the kernel module - compiled instead.

----------

## Bague

Ok, I'm reinstalling gentoo after being without due to circumstances. Now, I'm having similar problems. My Mobo is An MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum. I believe my network isn't coming up due to the fact that nowhere in the defacto kernel is there nforce drivers that I can find. Now, I wouldn't mind emerging them, but the entire section in the handbook that used to cover external modules (such as audigy, nvidia video, etc.) seems to have dropped off the face of the planet. Can someone tell me the name of the nforce modules for emerge?

I'm curious as to why this part of the handbook was removed, as it is rather important for anyone on an nforce chipset or requires similar modules.

Also odd, now whenever I start the livecd, eth0 refuses to rise. Any ping will return "unknown host" bull. It worked earlier, why shouldn't the same disk on the same system work now?

----------

## Psych0

OK, I've been at this off and on for a couple of days and finally got angry enough to stay at it tonight...

This is an nForce2 mobo using the forcedeth driver, it's never been an issue since forcedeth was added to the kernel modules quite a while back.  Like a lot of others apparently after updating (to dhcpcd 2.0.0 and BaseLayout 1.11.13-r1) dhcpcd quit working.  Anything set in /etc/conf.d/net was politely ignored, I couldn't even cause an error.  dhcpcd eth0 from command line worked fine.  This is on my wife's machine, which doesn't get updated like it should so something usually breaks when I get around to it.  She's starting to get annoyed running dhcpcd by hand, can't say that I blame her...

Updating rc-conf to use /etc/init.d/hostname did not ever get rid of the warning that I should update to /etc/init.d/hostname until I deleted /etc/hostname.  Now all of a sudden I get an error griping about the syntax in /etc/conf.d/net  :Exclamation:    Hot damn, now we're getting somewhere.  Why leaving /etc/hostname laying around should cause a problem, I have no idea.  I mean WTF??

```

No /etc/conf.d/net (all commented)

OR

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

OR

config_eth0( "dhcp" )

ifconfig_eth0( "nodns nontp nonis" )

```

all seem to work now, note the syntax change between net.example and the nodns ... line above, as mentioned upthread.  Adding the correct syntax, and mentioning deleting the old hostname file from etc. would be nice.  I'll bet that's a lot of people's problem.

Bug not filed, if someone is comfortable searching out and filing a bug on this if appropriate go for it.  I searched a bit and didn't find one, but that don't mean it isn't there.

Cheers, now on the the next.[/b]

----------

## pen8wen

does your ifconfig output include the word "UP" in the third line for eth0?

if not, it's not completely up yet (no pun intended)

if it sez, "UP" then 

sounds like your config isn't completely up to par yet -  (sorry, i got lost in the previous posts - not sure if you're using dhcp or static)

try 

  ping 64.233.161.99                   # this is google's ip address

instead of 

  ping www.google.com

you might try ping'ing your router address (by number) as well (unless you're connected directly to a dcl/cable modem without router,  it MIGHT be something like 192.168.1.1)

netstat -rn can be useful here.

if this works, seems your dns isn't config'd yet.   /etc/resolv.conf should contain something like

nameserver 123.156.78.90

if static you need to config /etc/resolv.conf -

----------

## vrabec

your network problem is very simply.

just write into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

word tulip and reboot system

----------

## hotpurple

Hi,

I'm new around here (as you can probably tell).

I've recently installed gentoo on my machine and I'm having a very similar problem to what is described here. I was able to connect during the install with the CD, but afterwards the network simply would not connect. I am using a static ip and have set the name server, ip, subnet mask, and default gateway up correctly, but still no connection.

I don't get an error message during startup I just get destination host unreachable if I ping another computer on my network and unknown host if I ping google.

I've looked through all the instructions in this thread and followed them but I still have the same problem. Computer spec is as follows:

Athlon Xp 3200+

1gb PC3200 ram

Asus A7N8X Dlx 2.0 (nforce 2 ultra 400 with MCP-T)

Does anyone have any idea on this one?

Cheers

Chris

----------

## latzer

 *Praxxus wrote:*   

> Okay, now we're getting somewhere, mrpotatohead!  lspci doesn't work on your installation because you don't have the sys-apps/pciutils package installed yet.  Which of course you can't do until we get your ethernet card working!  Fortunately, we don't need lspci to get it working.  It's just a handy tool to have.
> 
> Things to do as root:
> 
> 1)
> ...

 

thank you for your little howto it was very helpful and my net is now working without asking stupid questions

----------

## b4d

Ok, I have adsl, my isp provides me dynamic IP.

Like with others, internet works from livecd, by running adsl-setup, adsl-start, but after the reboot i can't get online anymore. I have installed dhcpcd and pppoe with emerge.

On boot it goes like

```
Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

dhcp

Running dhclient
```

but it fails, and when i try adsl-start, i get timed out.

when i try adsl-status i get: 

```
 adsl-status: link is down (can't read pppoe PID file /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe)
```

ifconfig eth0 doesn't show any errors.

I really don't know what to do anymore.

btw I've used genkernel.

----------

## FinsnickarOla

Hi! I just installed gentoo through the great installation guide on this webbsite, I used debian before but not much, so Im not that experienced with linux.

When I installed gentoo and rebooted the system the kernel couldnt find my network card.

* eth0 does not exist. 

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services-

* "netmount" was not started.

I guess I choosed wrong network driver when I configured the kernel but, I have tried some of them now with the same result, can someone help me get the right driver.

My comp is a HP omnibook XE3, I searched on google for what drivers I should choose but I still get the same result.

----------

## syg00

Using dhcp  ??? - did you emerge a client  ??.

Try looking for the eth0 messages in 

```
dmesg | less
```

----------

## bookstack

Have you compiled the driver into kernel or as module ?

hope this helps.

----------

## cyrillic

 *FinsnickarOla wrote:*   

> I guess I choosed wrong network driver when I configured the kernel but, I have tried some of them now with the same result, can someone help me get the right driver. 

 

If you post the output of the lspci command, I'm sure someone can point you in the right direction.

----------

## motersho

Since posting the output of lspci would be difficult becuase you are not on the internet.  Another easy way to find out which driver to use is to boot to the gentoo livecd and once booted do a lsmod.  You will be able it find out which driver gentoo choose for you to during the install and then boot back into you new install and modprobe that driver or add it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file.

----------

## FinsnickarOla

I  booted the livecd again and did lspci, I found out that my ethernet adapter is a Accton Technology Corporation EN-1216 Ethernet adapter.

Cant find anything similiar to that in /usr/src/linux "make menuconfig"

----------

## nixnut

Boot the livecd and look at the output of lsmod too. That will show you a list of modules the kernel loaded. The driver for the network card should be among them. I think you need the tulip driver.

----------

## Maedhros

Merged from here to this thread.

----------

## zonzi

hi guys, i met almost the same problem after emerge -uD world

```

ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "netmount" was not started.

```

this message appears when i boot up gentoo linux

after login into the system, i can manually configure the network using dhcpcd and ifconfig -a and it seems work fine

but each time i boot up gentoo linux, i have to do the samething manually

and /etc/conf.d/net is the following

```

# more /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

and the complete message when i start # /etc/init.d/netmount start are here:

```

# /etc/init.d/netmount start

 * Starting eth0

 *     adsl does not support the required function provides

 *     apipa does not support the required function check_installed

 *     arping does not support the required function provides

 *     bonding does not support the required function provides

 *     bridge does not support the required function provides

 *     dhclient does not support the required function provides

 *     dhcpcd does not support the required function provides

 *     essidnet does not support the required function check_installed

 *     ifconfig does not support the required function provides

 *     ifplugd does not support the required function provides

 *     ipppd does not support the required function provides

 *     iproute2 does not support the required function provides

 *     iptunnel does not support the required function check_installed

 *     iwconfig does not support the required function provides

 *     macchanger does not support the required function check_installed

 *     macnet does not support the required function check_installed

 *     netplugd does not support the required function provides

 *     pppd does not support the required function provides

 *     pump does not support the required function provides

 *     rename does not support the required function check_installed

 *     system does not support the required function check_installed

 *     tuntap does not support the required function provides

 *     udhcpc does not support the required function provides

 *     vlan does not support the required function provides

 *     wpa_supplicant does not support the required function provides

 *       no interface module has been loaded

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "netmount" was not started.

```

anyone can help me to start automatically the network interface?

thank you

----------

## zonzi

i have the solution:

#rm /etc/init.d/net.*

#rm /etc/conf.d/net

#emerge baselayout

and edit /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## Sculler

I have a wireless lan card installed using ndiswrapper, which I think is working (using iwconfig shows the card), and I have tried to set it up using wireless tools for a WEP network, but at boot-time I get the errors:

Problem starting needed swervices.

"netmount" was not started

(There is also a message saying 'For Wireless (802.11) support, emerge net-wireless/wireless tools', which is already emerged)

my /etc/conf.d/net file reads

```
modules=( "iwconfig" )

essid_wlan0="HOME"

key_HOME="6EAF3D11CC enc open"
```

When I run iwconfig, i get:

```
IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:off/any

Mode:Managed Channel:0 Access Point 00:00:00:00:00:00

Bit Rate:1 Mb/s Sensitivity=-200dBm

RTS thr:2348 B  Fragment thr: 2346 B

Encryption key:off

Power Management:off

Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-85 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0

Tx excessiv retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beadcon:0

```

I have followed install instructions from the ndiswrapper website and then the installation manual.

Thanks in advance for any help, and let me know if there's any other info you need

----------

## Dartelin

Hi

I have searched for any solution of my problem but i coud'nt find anything helpfull. The thing is that i can't connect to LAN via DHCP. The problem appeared after i've installed gentoo-2005-r1 and updated. Before that i had an older gentoo version and it worked perfect, no network problems. Kernel is configured properly, driver for network card is b44, compiled in, tried also as module but didn't work. Ifconfig -a shows eth0 and lo. I have emerged dhcpcd, tried also dhclient but without any success. When i run from live-cd DHCP works without any problems. I've read this topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-411479-highlight-dhcp.html and decided to re-emerge to bash-3.0-r14, but this also did'nt help. Emerging of baselayout did'nt help. I know that i'm not the only one guy that has that problem, someone on #gentoo channel told me about exactly the same. In /etc/conf.d/net i've added 'config_eth0=( "dhcp")' to be absolutely sure that /etc/init.d/net.eth0 is starting DHCP. If anyone has the answer please share with us. Thank you.

----------

## 1canuck2

Adding on to this thread as I have similar problems...

Newbie to Gentoo here. Installing 2.6.14-r5 on LVM'ed dual SATA drives with Asus P4P800 board. Everything seems to be fine fine except I am getting 

```
eth0 device not found 
```

error on reboot after install.

I followed the install handbook and at the networking stage my card was not autoconfigured, but net-setup did the trick and the eth0 came up.

After building the kernel (and following the steps in the guide) I do the final big reboot, I get the eth0 device not found error

lspci shows my Ethernet controller as Marvell 88E8001 (its Gig ethernet onboard)

I have a couple of theories as to what's up, but need some help.

First theory:

I have searched various threads, one of which implied the problem was caused by onboard firewire taking eth0. I thought this may be my problem, but my board has no onboard firewire! However, doing a dmesg shows:

```
IEEE1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized
```

What is this if I have no firewire? Is it SATA support related? Could this be the cause of my network problem? How do I stop it from initializing if it is the cause?

Second theory:

Which driver do I actually need? I can find nothing in kernel config for my card (looked under e100, e1000 and e10000)?

Currently, my kernel config has 

```
Realtek RTL-8129 module 
```

and 

```
Use PIO instead of MMIO 
```

module selected under network device drivers. I do not consciously recall selecting this when configing my kernel, are these defaults? I may have assumed they were auto-detected from my hardware since many other things (like SATA support) were auto-selected when I got into kernel config time.

Network worked when booting from the livecd (once I called net-setup) so I know there is some driver out there that worked. Entering lsmod when booted from livecd lists a bunch of stuff, none of which was obviously a network driver (however many of the items are cryptically named).

The only driver under /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net is s2io. Is this the Realtek driver selected in kernel config?

I am obviously a little lost here, but I feel so close to having my system up and running. I thought LVM on SATA was going to be my pain but it all seems good. Any help would be truly appreciated.

----------

## 1canuck2

Just wanted to post that I solved my own problem. It was the driver.

I am not sure how the Realtek s2io driver got selected, but I assumed it was detected. 

What I needed for my p4p800 was the skge driver, which is selected by choosing

New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

Once I added this, rebuilt my kernel, and loaded the module via autoload, everything came up sweet!

----------

## xdracox

I have a similar problem with my new Gentoo install. I think it's a problem with the kernel modules.

On boot, I get eth0 device not found or something similar. When I run ifconfig all I see is lo and it's information. Not eth0.

I have an nVidia nForce2 Ethernet Controller, what modules are required for this?

Or is there another solution to this?

----------

## cyrillic

 *xdracox wrote:*   

> I have an nVidia nForce2 Ethernet Controller, what modules are required for this? 

 

```
# modprobe forcedeth 
```

----------

## fupop

Ok, I just installed gentoo and I am having similar problems as the people previously posting here. But our stories seem to diverge towards the end; where they succeed and I dont. 

Steps I have taken. 

lspci on the livecd lists

0000:01:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

lsmod on the livecd lists (among others)

tg3

8139too

So, first thought was, lets comple both modules in to the kernel, so I did. But no eth0 showed up, and I was kind of lost. So I tried some other different settings, and there were no usual problems like copying to an unmounted /boot or copying to some other file, I have double checked such things thrice. But to no avail.

So I tried compiling them as modules. And then later adding them to the modules.autoload.d. 

Booted up the system (not the livecd). Nothing as usual.

lsmod lists both modules. 

So I thought, must be something else with with the kernel then so I decided to use genkernel. Genereated a new kernel, set up grub for the new target. Booted the system with the new configuration.

Still nothing.

lsmod returns similar results as it did on the livecd (excatly the same I would say).

ipconfig -a  -- shows the loopback and ipv6 in ipv4 tunnel.

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start -- fails with the message eth0 doesn't exist (or something similar).

dmesg | grep eth  -- has never displayed anything (except on the livecd).

----------

## fupop

Managed to solve it anyhow. Apparently it was a buggy bios on my K8N-DL mboard that caused the problem. But after patching it to version 1.07 it seems to be working fine.

----------

## FcukThisGame

I've had nearly exactly the same problem recently. I left my /etc/conf.d/net completely blank (i'm on wired DHCP). Have you loaded the/a module for your NIC? I don't remember how I did it, something with checking the kernel, but it wansn't all that hard. then obviously modprobe module and dhcpcd.

When you run dhcpcd do you get something like this?

```

# dhcpcd

     *MAC Address aa:bb:cc:dd:ee

     *running dhcpcd...                                   [!!]
```

I've had the same problem for a while. My linux junkie friend came over yesterday and did exactly that. Checked the kernel for the NIC module, loaded the module, ran dhcpcd, network worked.

EDIT: Come to think of it, I don't believe that loading the NIC's module is mentioned in the manual...I'll check that right quick.

----------

## KocetoNS

```

# /etc/init.d/netmount start

 * Starting eth0

 *     adsl does not support the required function provides

 *     apipa does not support the required function check_installed

 *     arping does not support the required function provides

 *     bonding does not support the required function provides

 *     bridge does not support the required function provides

 *     dhclient does not support the required function provides

 *     dhcpcd does not support the required function provides

 *     essidnet does not support the required function check_installed

 *     ifconfig does not support the required function provides

 *     ifplugd does not support the required function provides

 *     ipppd does not support the required function provides

 *     iproute2 does not support the required function provides

 *     iptunnel does not support the required function check_installed

 *     iwconfig does not support the required function provides

 *     macchanger does not support the required function check_installed

 *     macnet does not support the required function check_installed

 *     netplugd does not support the required function provides

 *     pppd does not support the required function provides

 *     pump does not support the required function provides

 *     rename does not support the required function check_installed

 *     system does not support the required function check_installed

 *     tuntap does not support the required function provides

 *     udhcpc does not support the required function provides

 *     vlan does not support the required function provides

 *     wpa_supplicant does not support the required function provides

 *       no interface module has been loaded

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "netmount" was not started. 
```

Everything was working fine till i emerged world and rebooted the system.I didn`t see a selution.

----------

## revealz

I am having same problem with realtek on hardened kernel

When it tries to bring eth0 up on bootup errors with device not found modprobe -l | grep "net" shows 8139cp.ko but on live cd when i lsmod it's using mii 8139too

I also tried to run emerge pcmcia-cs but that errored as well

 :Sad: 

----------

## revealz

./net.eth0 start

eth0 does not exist

----------

## 414C485649

Here's my story.. well I installed gentoo, I had an integrated network card and it was working fine.. but yesterday it broke down and I had to install a new one.  It's an Linksys NC100.. when i run lspci it shows me both cards..

Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated systems [SiS] SiS 900 PCI fast Ethernet (rev 91)

Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)

I've compiled the kernel with tulip modules, removed eht0 from the default runlevel and added eth1. But the net is not working.    It says eth1 does not exist.    :Confused:   ..  Also I've tried to automatically setup the network in the liveCD with net-setup and it fails, tried to load the modules but neither.  Can somebody help me?

----------

## cyrillic

 *414C485649 wrote:*   

> Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated systems [SiS] SiS 900 PCI fast Ethernet (rev 91)
> 
> Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11) 

 

Maybe the cards are reversed now

tulip = eth0

sis900 = eth1 

----------

## akutenshi

i know this was asked countless time before, but i am totally lost right now.

again, cant get my eth0 working, same module problem i think.

i have the Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) NIC

when i lsmod in gentoo, i see a module for it :8193cp,mii

but on the live cd, it uses 8193too.

things work well on the live cd, but errors when trying to set it up working, ifconfig eth0 gives out a "device not found" or some veriant.

i have read all of this thread,and tired pretty much everything other than recompiling the kernel.

is it possible to, lets say, copy the 8193too module off the live cd? 

also i should note that i used genkernel...

thanks :\

EDIT***

problem solved. had to select a different module for the NIC...

anyways,works now.

----------

## solafidefarms

A similar problem as previous posts... I was installing something and I accidentally told etc-update that it was all right to overwrite /etc/resolv.conf. It says now :

domain mydomain

#Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 192.168.1.254

nameserver 192.168.1.254

When I rebooted, I got the Error: netmount not started. I've tried everything else in this thread, but no Internet. Is my /etc/resolv.conf messed up? How would I fix it? (I used genkernel all to make my 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 kernel and I also have coldplug.)

[Edit: No longer a problem, though still having network problems.]Last edited by solafidefarms on Sat Feb 04, 2006 3:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bdm

Fixed!

----------

## vvgloo

I got the same error, but my eth0 is exist

I run ifconfig -a, the eth0 in the list. 

my "/etc/conf.d/net" file

config_eth0=("192.168.0.12 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255")

routers_eth0=("default gw 192.168.0.1")

I can get the IP, but the packets can not arrive the gateway 192.168.0.1 when I type 

ping 192.168.0.1

and ping any other IP likewise

----------

## vvgloo

I'm OK

dhcp can run

but static IP can't run

----------

## bulletbutter

I have the same problem as most of the others. Works fine while using livecd but to conection from inside gentoo.  

```

eth0 does not exist

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started

```

Using lspci I get the following under livecd

```

Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88e8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

```

I ran ifconfig -a as root from inside gentoo and it came up as

```

dummy0       #where is eth0????

```

I have done what was suggested about reconfiguring and makefile and included the options for the gigabite stuff but it didn't seem to help.  I am using dhcp if that helps any.  I also did the modprobe -l and the closest thing I came to was forcedeth so I added it also natsemi to the /etc/modules.auotload.d/kernel-2.6 file and it still didn't get it working.  

Hope someone can help me.

----------

## Yinepuhotep

Here's the interesting problem I run into:

I have a Via-Rhine controller on my motherboard (damned Compaq Presario)

lsmod gives me via_rhine and mii

When I boot, dhcpd puts the following message into the system log:

```

dhcpStart: interface eth0 is not Ethernet or 802.2 Token Ring

```

Naturally, I get no network connection.

----------

## cyrillic

 *Yinepuhotep wrote:*   

> When I boot, dhcpd puts the following message into the system log:
> 
> ```
> 
> dhcpStart: interface eth0 is not Ethernet or 802.2 Token Ring
> ...

 

eth0 is probably an IPv4-over-firewire interface, and eth1 is your via-rhine ethernet interface.

ps. Take a look at "ifconfig -a".

----------

## Yinepuhotep

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *Yinepuhotep wrote:*   When I boot, dhcpd puts the following message into the system log:
> 
> ```
> 
> dhcpStart: interface eth0 is not Ethernet or 802.2 Token Ring
> ...

 

That was exactly the problem. Changing the configuration to start eth1 fixed everything.

Next time, I get a motherboard without built-in networking, and get myself a REAL network card. It's a lot easier.

----------

## Paczesiowa

another eth0 problem:]

however my eth0 is configured right. it gets ip through dhcp, I can connect gentoo box with ssh, I can ping lan computers (including gateway) but no working net there:/ when I ping google.com it resolves its ip correctly (64.233.167.99) but pockets arent coming back. I tried tracepath google and pockets stop at gateway. gateway is simple winxp sp2+ics so i dont suppose that it blocks smth. there was no problem at all when i installed gentoo from livecd.

thanks in advance

----------

## wiz

same problem as most i guess: cant get eth0 working...

at bootup: 

```
eth0 does not exist
```

i've never had this problem, its a new version of gentoo so i guess if i actually did make a successful install then something MUST be wrong!! otherwise ive always managed to get by dhcpcd, when i bootup the livecd it works fine...just what can i do? i tried modifiying /etc/conf.d/net several times, plenty of it coming from this thread and also docs and more stuff around the forum...my card is a Realtek Semiconductor

is there some way i can just copy from the livecd and run it??? if so then how??

*EDIT*[SOLVED]

i just typed lsmod in livecd, wrote it down and did modprobe afterwards...pretty easy  :Razz: 

----------

## jotto

 *bulletbutter wrote:*   

> I have the same problem as most of the others. Works fine while using livecd but to conection from inside gentoo.  
> 
> ```
> 
> Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88e8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
> ...

 

Possibly.

I have spent quite a while trying to work out what seems to be the same problem for about a day - reading this entire thread several times over.

If you have the same problem as me then you are using the wrong module for your network card.

sk98lin and skge did not work for me. However sky2 does!

This can be found in the kernel parameters under:-

Device Drivers --->

  Network Device Support --->

    Ethernet (1000 bit) --->

      SysKonnect Yukon2 support (EXPERIMENTAL)

The "New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support" option translates to the skge module, and "Marvell Yukon Chipset /SysKonnect SK98-xxx Support (DEPRECATED)" is the sk98lin module - neither of these worked for me. You can see which module is which by pressing "?" when in the "make menuconfig" operation described in the kernel configuration step of the handbook.

Hope that helps someone.

----------

## To

 *vvgloo wrote:*   

> I'm OK
> 
> dhcp can run
> 
> but static IP can't run

 

Exactly my problem. If I clear my /etc/conf.d/net file and use DHCP everything works fine, if I try to use a static IP it wont work and gives me an error stating that the IP was already taken by eth0

Tó

----------

## jonfr

I always compile the network drivers directly into the kernel, never as a module.

----------

## cara

all of this is gibberish to me. my boyfriend has been trying in vain to get the internet to work after he installs... i told him i would try, but ive realized im waaaay out of my league. but i wrote down all the steps you guys gave.

i would try on my own, but i dont know how to run lspci or lsmod, or even where to begin   :Shocked: 

----------

## Duki

Hi,

I had a similar problem. My network works fine now that I set the ip, netmask and gw manually - but I could not (and I tried almost everything I found for the last two days) get dhcpcd to get me my ip from the router. It works fine on my laptop and on all windows-installations with dhcp, just not on the amd64 install. I still would like to get it to work, even though the urgency is reduced since I can access the Net. 

Here is some debug info for whomever might know what to do:

dhcpcd -d eth0:

```
Info, MAC address = ...

Debug, broadcasting DHCP_REQUEST for 192.168.0.3
```

here it takes forever. The gw's ip is 192.168.0.1 and I'm not sure why it says "for 192.168.0.3".

Then:

```
Debug, timed out waiting for DHCP_ACK response

Debug, broadcasting DHCP_DISCOVER
```

which times out too ("waiting for a valid DHCP server response").

It worked fine before I updated world, and then no more   :Sad: 

----------

## imotlaw

Hi Duki. I am having a problem very similar to yours (I'm going to do a little more checking and then post a new question on this), but I do have the answer to at least one of your questions. You wondered why it says "for 192.168.0.3". Was this system ever able to connect via dhcp? If so, it sets a few files in /var/lib/dhcpc (note: NOT dhcpcd); their names will be similar to dhcpcd-eth0.cahce, dhcpcd-eth0.info, dhcpcd-eth0.info.old. These contain info about your previous logins, and when you start dhcpcd it sees these files, and sends a request for the ip address you had last time. I don't think this is important (especially b/c later it sends a DHCP_DISCOVER), but I have found that moving these files (say, prepending the words NOTWORKING to each filename; of course, don't delete them unless you know for sure you won't ever need them again; I'm not an expert on this, so I saved mine) will cause dhcpcd to start out broadcasting a DHCP_DISCOVER rather than a request for a particular address. Of course, this hasn't caused mine to be able to connect yet  :Smile: , but at least it feels like progress if you can make things change.

----------

## elbeasto

having the same problem as everone else, more or less.

if i type "ifconfig -a"

there is a "sit0" listed. Is this my router?

thanks

----------

## imotlaw

elbeasto, I'm not sure about sit0, but I recently discovered that my problem was a faulty ethernet cable, and replacing it fixed the problem. I ought to have checked that right off the get go.   :Embarassed:  A friend realized my problem when he asked me to use the command arp, which lists various and sundry information (including the ip and mac addresses of your router). If you get no output from that command then try switching your cable.

----------

## elbeasto

I just recompiled my kernel with the correct driver for my NIC as (M) but this is returned: "via-velocity.ko needs unknown sysmbol crc_ccitt"

Any ideas on what i should do about this?

thanks

----------

## elbeasto

Ok, I reinstalled and seem to have solved the problem, thanks for all the suggestions.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## RedSamurai

Ok I just installed Gentoo with GNOME and my nic is not working i do have an eth0 so i tryed the cd /usr/src/linux there is nothing there i tryed it in the termanal and i tryed going there manually theres nothing in src i also tryed going to make menuconfig and it said there was not command for menuconfig can someone help me get internet working?

----------

## linear

 *RedSamurai wrote:*   

> Ok I just installed Gentoo with GNOME and my nic is not working i do have an eth0 so i tryed the cd /usr/src/linux there is nothing there i tryed it in the termanal and i tryed going there manually theres nothing in src i also tryed going to make menuconfig and it said there was not command for menuconfig can someone help me get internet working?

 

If there is nothing in your system's /usr/src (e.g. no "linux" or "linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r6" or anything like that), then you probably have a genkernel installation.  In other words, what you installed was a pre-compiled generic kernel, so you don't have any of the kernel source code.

What you need to do is boot to the CD, and from the command line, do:

```
$ net-setup eth0
```

and get your network interface running... then, to make sure it is running and you have connectivity, do:

```
$ ping www.yahoo.com
```

and if you don't get any response, let us know what it *does* say.  

If you *do* get the packets back, do:

```
$ lspci
```

and then do

```
$ lsmod
```

and post the results up here so we can see what kind of network interface you have and what driver it uses.  Then we can help you get it running in your regular installation.

/bk

----------

## Shabutie

So I've been having the same problems as everyone else, but I do have some unique questions.  After much tinkering I was able to load the correct module to get eth0 up and running on start up.  BUT then it gave a conficting IP to my laptop (which is on the wireless network).  Great.... so this might be a problem later on.  If anyone knows anything about how to remedy this, that would be appreciated.

So I got to thinking and took out my wireless card and booted up the live cd.  This time when i did ifconfig, it showed up as eth1.  whats up with that?  so I thought, there was my problem and proceded to boot back off the hd so that it loaded eth1 instead of eth0.  But, when i rebooted, everything workd.  ifconfig came up and eth0 was there, and recieving packets... ping confimed this.  So now that I've actually got a working connection, I decided to start emerging things. But when all is said and done I'm pretty sure I'm going to have problems when I insert my wireless card back in.  Anyone got a suggestion??

----------

## linear

 *Shabutie wrote:*   

> So I got to thinking and took out my wireless card and booted up the live cd.  This time when i did ifconfig, it showed up as eth1.  whats up with that?  so I thought, there was my problem and proceded to boot back off the hd so that it loaded eth1 instead of eth0.  But, when i rebooted, everything workd.  ifconfig came up and eth0 was there, and recieving packets... ping confimed this.  So now that I've actually got a working connection, I decided to start emerging things. But when all is said and done I'm pretty sure I'm going to have problems when I insert my wireless card back in.  Anyone got a suggestion??

 

Well, are you using dhcp or static IP addresses and, have you taken a look at what /etc/conf.d/net.example says about configuring for wireless network interfaces? 

HTH.

/bk

----------

## codyzapp

I just :

```
rc-update del netmount default boot
```

that got rid of the error all together but maybe yall have to use it. I had no use for it.

 *Quote:*   

> Microsoft Has Windows, Linux Has The Whole House!

 

codyzapp

----------

## codyzapp

ok that only masked the issue  :Sad:  when i try /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start it just hangs there  :Sad: .

i reported a bug! 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=148751

----------

## paaghi

thanks linear

----------

## G2k

guys I just did a full stage3 install from the liveCD through the GTK installer. It all went smoothly and I was really surprised as to how easy it was. However, although I am able to get a network connection when in the livecd, I am not getting access to the net once booted into linux and after starting /etc/init.d/net.eth0. It seems that I get an IP address, but then if I try to emerge something or ping a website it's as if I have no internet connection. Any suggestions?

----------

## GrepingGrok

Well I have a the same prob as everybody else.  I've read somewhere that netmount was not needed so I disabled that (so that I have 1 problem instead of 2   :Smile:  ). I looked at lsmod and lspci on the livecd and found the modules thats needed.  So I compiled them into the kernel with no luck, then I tried compiling them as modules and putting them in   /etc/modules.autoload.d/*   still no luck.  I then tried to modprobe them and it says something about modules being in incorrect format (working from memory here as I'm on my brothers pc which is in a different building).  So I then try to copy the modules from the livecd (been thinking about this for sometime now but haven't been able to do this as I have no way of searching on the livecd ) and boot again no luck tried modprobe again but it gave me the same problem about being in an incorrect format.

So my question is this how can it be in an incorrect format I'm pretty sure that if thats fixed that I'll have my net up unless there's some thing that I'm missing or that I don't know.  Thanx

PS Please excuse my writing English isn't my native language and I'm a rather bad writer, so if theres something thats not understood please ask and I'll try to clear it up.  Also on a totally unrelated topic where can I find out how to use find, not being able to search is driving my crazy

----------

## blackmail

Hi,

i had the same problem when i had installed gentoo from GTK+. i couldn't get an ip address. then i wrote

```
lsmod
```

on terminal and i couldn't see my ethernet module (8139too). because of cannot loading 8139too at startup, i couldn't have an ip. 

i solved my problem like this.

1- open your computer with minimal cd

2- 

```
mount /dev/hda?  /mnt/gentoo/
```

3- 

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

4- 

```
cd /etc/modules.autoload.d/
```

5- 

```
nano kernel-2.6
```

6- add  *Quote:*   

> 8139too

  in this file

7- 

```
modules-update
```

8- restart your computer normally. you will see that is loading 8139too module at screen. then you will really get an ip.

i hope i could explain what i did.

----------

## reddeath

ARGH!!!!

3 days at this now

Tried so hard to read through everyones post for a solution, but just going round in circles

I used genkernel, but have also gone through the 

```
# make menuconfig
```

 and followed instructions and copied screen shot

Also tried the above post editing /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel 2.6 but still fails to load requested modules

So when i boot into gentoo,everything seems good,then the following:

```
using /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 as config:

Loading module natsemi

Loading module 8139too

failed to load 8139too

Loading module mii

failed to load mii

Loading tulip

Autoloaded 2 module(s)

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

starting eth0

configuration not set for eth0 - assumind dhcp

bringing up eth0

dhcp

network interface eth0 does not exist

please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

ERROR: problem starting needed service net.eth0

netmount was not started
```

My LSMOD

```
#lsmod

rtc

tulip

natsemi

tg3

e1000

nfs

lockd

sunrpc

jfs

raid10

raid1

raid0

dm_mirror

dm_mod

sbp2

ohci1394

ieee1394

sll811_hcd

usbhid

ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd

usb_storage

ehci_hcd

usbcore
```

My LSPCI

```
#lspci

.

.

.

.

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor Co. , Ltd RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev10)
```

```
# rc-update add net.eth0 default

net.eth0 already installed in runlevel `default` ; skipping
```

```
#ifconfig -a
```

No eth0 displayed

Also emerged dhcp and baselayout

Any ideas ?

What other info can i provide

Cheers for your time

----------

## wynn

reddeath: there are (IMHO) three reasons for "network interface eth0 does not exist".

The first, that eth1394 has taken eth0 doesn't appear to be the case as your lsmod shows no sign of it.

The second, "missing driver" is possible; the third to do with /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules doesn't seem likely.

You certainly seem to have a fine array of Ethernet drivers tulip, natsemi, tg3, e1000 but 8139too is missing â may be needed, may not: we'll see.

Please post the output of

```
ifconfig -a

lspci
```

----------

## reddeath

```
#ifconfig -a

lo  Linkencap:Local loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

RX bytes:0 (0.0b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0b)
```

how much details of lspci do you need,its alot to type  :Very Happy: 

[/code]

----------

## wynn

 *reddeath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #ifconfig -a
> 
> ...

 Thanks

 *reddeath wrote:*   

> how much details of lspci do you need,its alot to type 

 Oops, sorry, didn't think. Didn't even look.   :Embarassed: 

You've already typed out

```
00:12.0 Ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor Co. , Ltd RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev10)
```

and I missed it.

It's the missing 8139too driver that's the problem. You need to enable it in the kernel config

```
-> Device Drivers

  -> Network device support

    -> Network device support

      -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

        -> EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

<M> RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support
```

should be the right one.

There is also

```
<M> RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support
```

but this driver, 8139cp, is apparently only for rev > 0x20 and the rev you have is 10.

----------

## reddeath

just checked and i already have in the kernel

<*> RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

<M> RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

do the both need to be modules?

----------

## wynn

 *reddeath wrote:*   

> just checked and i already have in the kernel
> 
> <*> RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support
> 
> <M> RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support
> ...

 No, you're probably better off like that as the 8139cp doesn't interfere â 8139too will be used by the kernel for the controller.

But why isn't it setting up eth0? The driver is in the kernel, you have typed out all the contents of "ifconfig -a" and only lo shows up. The only thing I can think of is that the kernel you are running isn't the one that the .config belongs to.

Can you check (you don't need to type it out, just report) whether there is any mention of "eth0" in dmesg

```
grep 'eth[0-9]' /var/log/dmesg
```

you can expect something like

```
eth0: RTL8169s/8110s at 0xf880c000, 00:50:8d:ed:9f:96, IRQ 16
```

and whether you have it configured into the running kernel

```
zgrep 8139 /proc/config.gz
```

you should get

```
CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139CP=m
```

----------

## reddeath

Well unfotunatly they are now both modules,recompiled before read your reply (it was 4:30am)

```
grep 'eth[0-9]' /var/log/dmesg
```

answer depending on quote directions is nothing or

```
-bash: eth[0-9]: command not found
```

AND

```
zgrep 8139 /proc/config.gz
```

reports 

```
 

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

#CONFIG 8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

#CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set
```

lsmod not reporting 8139too

```
rtc 

tg3 

e1000 

nfs 

lockd 

sunrpc 

jfs 

raid10 

raid1 

raid0 

dm_mirror 

dm_mod 

sbp2 

ohci1394 

ieee1394 

sll811_hcd 

usbhid 

ohci_hcd 

uhci_hcd 

usb_storage 

ehci_hcd 

usbcore
```

and still only lo after IFCONFIG

----------

## wynn

 *reddeath wrote:*   

> Well unfotunatly they are now both modules,recompiled before read your reply (it was 4:30am)
> 
> ```
> grep 'eth[0-9]' /var/log/dmesg
> ```
> ...

 Sorry, I should have thought to put

```
grep "eth[0-9]" /var/log/dmesg
```

then it would have been obvious. Sometimes there are things in the regexp which, in quotes, bash tries to interpret, so I have fallen into the habit of using single quotes.

 *reddeath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> zgrep 8139 /proc/config.gz
> ```
> ...

 That's encouraging, though lsmod not reporting it and nothing in dmesg is a blow.

However, please try

```
modprobe -vv 8139too
```

and see if eth0 (or any other ethN) turns up in "ifconfig -a".

Do you have "Automatic kernel module loading" enabled in your kernel?

```
zgrep CONFIG_KMOD /proc/config.gz
```

If you haven't then that might explain the lack of any "eth[0-9]" in dmesg.

----------

## reddeath

After 

```
modprobe -vv 8139too
```

got the following

```

insmod/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko

FATAL : Error inserting 8139too (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko) : Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

So i then

```
dmesg
```

```

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_link_ok

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_check_media

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_nway_restart

8139too: Unknown symbol generic_mii_ioctl

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset

Adding 987956k on swap on /dev/hda7. Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987956k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_link_ok

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_check_media

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_nway_restart

8139too: Unknown symbol generic_mii_ioctl

8139too: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset

```

Guessing this is the important bit.

And also with

```

zgrep CONFIG_KMOD /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_MOD=y

```

and still nothing with eth[0-9]

----------

## wynn

At last we're getting to the core of the problem, it looks as though you need

```
    -> Device Drivers

      -> Network device support

        -> Network device support

          -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

            -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

<*>   Generic Media Independent Interface device support (NEW)
```

As 8139too is a module, this could be a module too, if you like.

You can check that you haven't got it yet by the old, familiar

```
zgrep CONFIG_MII /proc/config.gz
```

----------

## reddeath

```
 

zgrep CONFIG_MII /proc/config.gz 

```

seems its already there

```
CONFIG_MII=m
```

in menuconfig

```
<*>   Generic Media Independent Interface device support 
```

----------

## wynn

That's hard to understand, modprobe is supposed to pick up any other modules with symbols required by 8139too.

So it casts doubt on /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/modules.dep which should have all the dependencies.

Could you check this file

```
$ grep 8139 /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/modules.dep

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/mii.ko
```

with 8139too and mii as modules, the second line is what appears here.

If it doesn't, could you run

```
depmod -a
```

and see if it changes?

----------

## reddeath

```
$ grep 8139 /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/modules.dep 

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.ko
```

no mention of mii

and no change after

```

depmod -a
```

----------

## wynn

Beginning to run out of suggestions here   :Sad: 

Could you look and see if the module you have configured into your kernel, mii.ko, is, in fact, there? 

```
ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/mii.ko
```

If it isn't, and, as running depmod hasn't made it appear, did you run "make modules_install" after the last kernel compilation?

Perhaps, to cut the Gordian knot, you can save your .config and run "make clean" in /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r7 and then recompile with

```
make && make modules_install
```

and reinstall your kernel after that.

Rationale: just running "make && make modules_install" without removing the old compilation can sometimes leave things out.

You can check the kernel source for mii.ko

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r7/drivers/net/mii.*
```

----------

## reddeath

After last menuconfig i did i

```
cp .config config 

make mrproper 

cp config .config 

make oldconfig 

make 

mount /boot 

make install && make modules_install
```

So i have now 

 *Quote:*   

> Perhaps, to cut the Gordian knot, you can save your .config and run "make clean" in /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r7 and then recompile withCode: 
> 
> make && make modules_install 
> 
> and reinstall your kernel after that. 
> ...

 

apart from the reinstall part

been several years since i used linux and just starting to get the hang of it again, but do you meen back to the emerge gentoo-sources and genkernel part again ?

----------

## wynn

 *reddeath wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Perhaps, to cut the Gordian knot, you can save your .config and run "make clean" in /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r7 and then recompile with
> 
> ```
> make && make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 No, no, just reinstalling the kernel which has been done by "make install".

But could you check that the kernel you are booting, the one with the same name as you have on your "kernel" line in grub.conf, is the one you have just compiled. The timestamp on /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r7/arch/i386/boot/bzImage should be close to that of the file in /boot with the name on the "kernel" line in grub.conf.

I'm not quite sure how "make install" works, it seems to call /sbin/installkernel which copies the .config, System.map and bzImage to /boot but appears to call the image "vmlinuz" with a symlink to vmlinuz-2.6.20-gentoo-r7.

It also appears to call /usr/sbin/mkboot which modifies grub.conf and, if I have read it right, adds another boot group and may need the "default=" line changing to get the just-installed kernel to be the one booted by default.

So you could also check grub.conf to see that the kernel you have just compiled is the one booted by default.

----------

## calinb

 *wynn wrote:*   

> reddeath: there are (IMHO) three reasons for "network interface eth0 does not exist".
> 
> ...<snip> ...
> 
> the third to do with /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules doesn't seem likely.

 

I had this problem when I replaced a PCI card NIC.  My network would not start.  I tried many other cards and also my mobo NIC to no avail.  It turns out that every time I installed a new NIC,  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules would get updated with an additional entry and the ethX label would get incremented.  The net.ethX symlinks in /etc/init.d must match the entries in the /etc/udev/rules.d/ files but the symlinks do not get updated automatically.  After many kernel builds and much mod-probing around, I found this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-569240-highlight-device+exist.html

Hope this saves some time for others reading this sticky thread.

----------

## toto89

Hi,

I just install my gentoo and I got a

```
 ERROR: Problem starting needed services

"Netmount" was not started 
```

 or something like that, eth0 is not found.

I follow the handbook for the installation and I add the SysKonnect Yukon2 support and/or (try both) the New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support on the compilation of the kernel. 

I got a GA-965P-DS3 and a router linksys wrt54gs. My router is set on PPPoE, I try this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Connect_using_PPPoE but I got the same message. 

My ipconfig -a:

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:57600 (56.2 KiB)  TX bytes:57600 (56.2 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

My lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

binfmt_misc            16012  1 

rfcomm                 51360  0 

l2cap                  31744  5 rfcomm

bluetooth              64644  4 rfcomm,l2cap

ppdev                  12296  0 

lp                     16584  0 

acpi_cpufreq            9860  1 

cpufreq_userspace       6560  0 

cpufreq_stats           9312  0 

freq_table              7104  2 acpi_cpufreq,cpufreq_stats

cpufreq_powersave       3456  0 

cpufreq_ondemand       10928  2 

cpufreq_conservative    11272  0 

video                  22920  0 

tc1100_wmi             10632  0 

sony_acpi               7704  0 

sbs                    20928  0 

pcc_acpi               19968  0 

i2c_ec                  7808  1 sbs

i2c_core               29312  1 i2c_ec

hotkey                 14536  0 

dev_acpi               17540  0 

container               6656  0 

button                  9888  0 

battery                14088  0 

asus_acpi              21924  0 

ipv6                  334432  14 

ac                      8328  0 

af_packet              29452  2 

snd_hda_intel          23452  0 

snd_hda_codec         219392  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm_oss            57344  0 

snd_mixer_oss          22784  1 snd_pcm_oss

sg                     44584  0 

snd_usb_audio         100512  1 

snd_usb_lib            23552  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_pcm               108168  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            34432  1 snd_usb_lib

snd_seq_device         12180  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_hwdep              14088  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_timer              31112  1 snd_pcm

snd                    79016  12 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,

                                 snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hwdep,snd_timer

tsdev                  11136  0 

sk98lin               212572  0 

soundcore              14112  1 snd

parport_pc             43560  1 

hw_random               8616  0 

parport                49932  3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc

intel_agp              32704  1 

sky2                   50436  0 

pcspkr                  5248  0 

shpchp                 49068  0 

pci_hotplug            38912  1 shpchp

snd_page_alloc         13200  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

serio_raw              10244  0 

floppy                 76648  0 

psmouse                51088  0 

evdev                  14592  1 

squashfs               47208  1 

loop                   20112  2 

unionfs                85152  1 

nls_cp437               8704  1 

isofs                  43236  1 

ehci_hcd               40456  0 

uhci_hcd               30096  0 

usbcore               167840  5 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

ide_generic             2944  0 

ide_disk               21248  0 

ide_cd                 39584  1 

cdrom                  43816  1 ide_cd

jmicron                 6912  0 [permanent]

ahci                   24452  0 

sd_mod                 25728  0 

generic                 7428  0 

ata_piix               13828  0 

libata                 88984  2 ahci,ata_piix

scsi_mod              181424  4 sg,ahci,sd_mod,libata

thermal                19472  0 

processor              38280  2 acpi_cpufreq,thermal

fan                     7432  0 

vesafb                 11048  0 

capability              7304  0 

commoncap              10752  1 capability

vga16fb                16656  1 

cfbcopyarea             5376  2 vesafb,vga16fb

vgastate               10368  1 vga16fb

cfbimgblt               4352  2 vesafb,vga16fb

cfbfillrect             6272  2 vesafb,vga16fb

fbcon                  45824  72 

tileblit                4736  1 fbcon

font                   10240  1 fbcon

bitblit                 8064  1 fbcon

softcursor              3968  1 bitblit
```

and my lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 1 IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation SATA Controller 2 IDE (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7280

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 72a0

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)
```

The internet work fine on the gentoo liveDVD, ubuntu liveDVD and ubuntu 6.10, 7.4, 7.10 alpha.

Split the line of lsmod output specifying what depends on the snd module, due to the usual side scrolling and layout concerns. -- desultory

----------

## chunchengch

I got the error message below while booting,

starting eth0

Bringing up eth0

dhcp

network interface eth0 does not exit

please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

I typed "ifconfig -a" to check the network interface, and I got this,

eth1  Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr.........

      ...............

lo    Link encap:Local Loopback

      ...............

so, what can I do to activate eth0? thanks for any help!

----------

## rajackson

I have been trying to get a machine to boot Linux with net support for weeks now. I have 

been following the threads and trying various options. I am so close but am unable to see 

the network. The driver I should be loading is 8139too. The following is the results of several

commands.

```
lspci | grep Ethernet
```

results *Quote:*   

> 01:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

 

```
lsmod | grep 8139
```

results *Quote:*   

> 8139too                22943  1 
> 
> mii                     7168  1 8139too

 

```
zgrep 8139 /proc/config.gz
```

results *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_8139CP=m
> 
> CONFIG_8139TOO=m
> 
> # CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set
> ...

 

```
zgrep MII /proc/config.gz
```

results *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set
> 
> # MII PHY device drivers
> ...

 

```
ifconfig -a
```

results *Quote:*   

> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
> 
>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
> 
>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
> ...

 

```
/lib/udev/modprobe.sh -V MII
```

results *Quote:*   

> * udev loading module 3.2.2
> 
> module-init-tools version 3.2.2

 

```
/lib/udev/modprobe.sh 8139too
```

results *Quote:*   

> * udev loading module 3.2.2
> 
> module-init-tools version 3.2.2

 

Note that if I run modprobe against 8139too it hangs. The -v and -V options do not return any results. If I add

8139.too to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 the boot hangs at the point which it is starting the module. If 

I do not add the entry modprobe crashes as shown in the tail of the dmesg log.

 *Quote:*   

> PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64
> 
> input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2
> 
> Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
> ...

 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. This machine does not boot with network from the LiveCD, it reports that

it cannot start the network.

----------

## likhary

I can't seem to get my head round the file/directory structure ..... I'll get there eventually but this problem is stopping me from doing any real work on Linux - because I can't load any apps without acces to the net   :Laughing: 

----------

## ashish3323

 *mrpotatohead wrote:*   

> Ok - please be gentle -it's taken me two days to get a system that will actually boot! But I cannot get the network to fire up. 
> 
> I installed from a CD and whilst I was doing that the network did work....
> 
> I do not know any commands at all.. I can follow explicit instructions only. So if you need me to list something you'll probably have to tell me where it is..
> ...

 

I have Gentoo 2008 (AMD64)installed on my PC.My PC configuration is 

"Intel Quad Core Processor 9300 2.5 Ghz, 

  ASUS P5N-E-SLI,

  4 GB RAM 800 Mhz,

  With Graphics Card 8600 GT.

I have NVIDIA network card inbuilt in my Motherboard. But the LAN is not working.I am completely New to Gentoo or even to Linux,

My Friend have installed Gentoo 2008 on my PC.So kindly help how can i install the LAN driver on my PC than i can connect to Internet and others PC connected through LAN.

----------

## hariya123

I have a similar probelm. 

/sbin/ifconfig works fine from the liveCD. However after booting from the hard disk, it fails to detect eth0 only the lo is displayed.

on running lspci from live CD, it says command not found!

lsmod gives a big list. 

Please someone help me...

----------

## hariya123

 *Quote:*   

> starting eth0
> 
> Bringing up eth0
> 
> dhcp
> ...

 

I too get a similar display when I type /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

/sbin/ifconfig when given from the liveCD session gives 

eth0

.........................................

lo

.........................................

wlan0

.........................................

wmaster0

.........................................

however when I boot through the hard disk and give the same command the follwing output is generated

lo

..........................................

it means that the driver that has been installed is wrong?

ok

So I went through the thread. Someone had suggested running 'lspci' and 'lsmod' during a liveCD as well as a harddisk boot session.When I try to run lspci through the liveCD session, I get the following error

"bash: lspci: command not found"

lsmod lists a number of options. However, when grep'ed with "Ethernet" or "eth0" or "network" nothing turns out  :Sad: 

I haven't tried running the command during the liveCD session because I thought the effort was futile as I don't know which driver was used during the liveCD session.

Please help me out. My GDM is also not starting. Meaning the kernel that I am using is really bad. But I can't fix the problem without getting the network working  :Sad: 

----------

## hariya123

ok fixed the lspci thing.

On booting from hard disk 

 *Quote:*   

> lspci | grep Ethernet 
> 
> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 4353 (rev 14)

 

What does it mean? and what can I do to fix the problem?

also

```

lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  239204  14 

snd_pcm_oss            38208  0 

snd_mixer_oss          17504  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            31808  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      8992  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49104  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_ymfpci             61344  0 

snd_vx222              14944  0 

snd_vx_lib             32064  1 snd_vx222

snd_via82xx_modem      16296  0 

snd_via82xx            29048  0 

snd_trident            41892  0 

snd_sonicvibes         23136  0 

snd_rme9652            27648  0 

snd_rme96              23844  0 

snd_rme32              22880  0 

snd_riptide            26548  0 

snd_pcxhr              36288  0 

snd_nm256              70528  0 

snd_mona               29380  0 

snd_mixart             36128  0 

snd_mia                29988  0 

snd_maestro3           25796  0 

snd_layla24            32868  0 

snd_layla20            30052  0 

snd_korg1212           40740  0 

snd_intel8x0m          18892  0 

snd_intel8x0           34108  0 

snd_indigoio           23492  0 

snd_indigodj           22820  0 

snd_indigo             22788  0 

snd_ice1724            72140  0 

snd_ak4114             11456  1 snd_ice1724

snd_pt2258              6048  1 snd_ice1724

snd_ice1712            59156  0 

snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx      5984  2 snd_ice1724,snd_ice1712

snd_ak4xxx_adda         9760  3 snd_ice1724,snd_ice1712,snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx

snd_cs8427             10432  1 snd_ice1712

snd_i2c                 7360  4 snd_ice1724,snd_pt2258,snd_ice1712,snd_cs8427

snd_hdspm              40448  0 

snd_hdsp               48804  0 

snd_hda_intel         278656  0 

snd_gina24             29668  0 

snd_gina20             25892  0 

snd_fm801              19648  0 

snd_es1968             29696  0 

snd_es1938             23300  0 

snd_ens1371            26624  0 

snd_ens1370            21312  0 

snd_ak4531_codec       10752  1 snd_ens1370

snd_emu10k1x           19940  0 

snd_emu10k1           128288  0 

snd_util_mem            6560  2 snd_trident,snd_emu10k1

snd_echo3g             33220  0 

snd_darla24            24516  0 

snd_darla20            22180  0 

snd_cs5535audio        16476  0 

snd_cs5530              7748  0 

snd_sb16_dsp           11968  1 snd_cs5530

snd_cs46xx             81736  0 

snd_cs4281             22752  0 

snd_cmipci             36224  0 

snd_ca0106             34432  0 

snd_bt87x              16996  0 

snd_azt3328            22720  0 

snd_au8830             49396  0 

snd_au8820             32512  0 

snd_au8810             44180  0 

snd_atiixp_modem       17480  0 

snd_atiixp             21068  0 

snd_als4000            16576  0 

snd_sb_common          18144  3 snd_cs5530,snd_sb16_dsp,snd_als4000

gameport               16520  17 snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_sonicvibes,snd_riptide,snd_es1968,snd_es1938,snd_ens1371,

   snd_ens1370,snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4281,snd_cmipci,snd_azt3328,snd_au8830,snd_au8820,snd_au8810,snd_als4000

snd_opl3_lib           11840  9 snd_ymfpci,snd_sonicvibes,snd_riptide,snd_fm801,snd_es1938,snd_cs4281,snd_cmipci,snd_azt3328,snd_als4000

snd_hwdep              10820  4 snd_hdspm,snd_hdsp,snd_emu10k1,snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         9952  16 snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_sonicvibes,snd_riptide,snd_ice1724,snd_ice1712,snd_fm801,snd_es1968,

   snd_es1938,snd_cmipci,snd_azt3328,snd_au8830,snd_au8820,snd_au8810,snd_als4000

snd_rawmidi            24768  14 snd_mia,snd_layla24,snd_layla20,snd_hdspm,snd_hdsp,snd_ens1371,snd_ens1370,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,

   snd_echo3g,snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4281,snd_ca0106,snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          9804  6 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_trident,snd_emu10k1,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd_als300             12964  0 

snd_ali5451            24108  0 

snd_ad1889             15456  0 

snd_ac97_codec         96164  28 snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_riptide,snd_nm256,snd_maestro3,snd_intel8x0m,

   snd_intel8x0,snd_ice1724,snd_ice1712,snd_fm801,snd_es1968,snd_ens1371,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,

   snd_cs5535audio,snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4281,snd_ca0106,snd_au8830,snd_au8820,snd_au8810,snd_atiixp_modem,

   snd_atiixp,snd_als300,snd_ali5451,snd_ad1889

snd_pcm                69252  61 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ymfpci,snd_vx_lib,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_sonicvibes,snd_rme9652,

   snd_rme96,snd_rme32,snd_riptide,snd_pcxhr,snd_nm256,snd_mona,snd_mixart,snd_mia,snd_maestro3,snd_layla24, 

   snd_layla20,snd_korg1212,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_indigoio,snd_indigodj,snd_indigo,snd_ice1724,

   snd_ak4114,snd_ice1712,snd_hdspm,snd_hdsp,snd_hda_intel,snd_gina24,snd_gina20,snd_fm801,snd_es1968,

   snd_es1938,snd_ens1371,snd_ens1370,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,snd_echo3g,snd_darla24,snd_darla20,

   snd_cs5535audio,snd_sb16_dsp,snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4281,snd_cmipci,snd_ca0106,snd_bt87x,snd_azt3328,

   snd_au8830,snd_au8820,snd_au8810,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_als4000,snd_als300,snd_ali5451,

   snd_ad1889,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              23300  6 snd_seq,snd_ymfpci,snd_emu10k1,snd_azt3328,snd_opl3_lib,snd_pcm

snd                    51268  79 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_ymfpci,snd_vx222,snd_vx_lib,snd_via82xx_modem,

   snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_sonicvibes,snd_rme9652,snd_rme96,snd_rme32,snd_riptide,snd_pcxhr,snd_nm256,

   snd_mona,snd_mixart,snd_mia,snd_maestro3,snd_layla24,snd_layla20,snd_korg1212,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,

   snd_indigoio,snd_indigodj,snd_indigo,snd_ice1724,snd_ak4114,snd_pt2258,snd_ice1712,snd_ak4xxx_adda,

   snd_cs8427,snd_i2c,snd_hdspm,snd_hdsp,snd_hda_intel,snd_gina24,snd_gina20,snd_fm801,snd_es1968,

   snd_es1938,snd_ens1371,snd_ens1370,snd_ak4531_codec,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,snd_echo3g,snd_darla24,

   snd_darla20,snd_cs5535audio,snd_cs5530,snd_sb16_dsp,snd_cs46xx,snd_cs4281,snd_cmipci,snd_ca0106,

   snd_bt87x,snd_azt3328,snd_au8830,snd_au8820,snd_au8810,snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_als4000,

   snd_sb_common,snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_als300,snd_ali5451,

   snd_ad1889,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               9600  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         12040  36 snd_ymfpci,snd_via82xx_modem,snd_via82xx,snd_trident,snd_rme9652,snd_riptide,snd_pcxhr,snd_mona,

   snd_mixart,snd_mia,snd_layla24,snd_layla20,snd_korg1212,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_indigoio,snd_indigodj,

   snd_indigo,snd_hdsp,snd_hda_intel,snd_gina24,snd_gina20,snd_es1968,snd_ens1370,snd_emu10k1x,snd_emu10k1,

   snd_echo3g,snd_darla24,snd_darla20,snd_cs5535audio,snd_cs46xx,snd_ca0106,snd_bt87x,snd_atiixp_modem,

   snd_atiixp,snd_pcm

ac97_bus                4096  1 snd_ac97_codec

tg3                   106244  0 

e1000                 114368  0 

raid10                 24512  0 

raid456               124176  0 

async_memcpy            4736  1 raid456

async_xor               5984  1 raid456

xor                    16456  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx                9836  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid1                  24608  0 

raid0                  10112  0 

dm_bbr                 14080  0 

dm_snapshot            19172  0 

dm_mirror              23744  0 

dm_mod                 58116  3 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror

sbp2                   23912  0 

ohci1394               32592  0 

ieee1394               87384  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              14048  0 

usbhid                 30272  0 

ohci_hcd               26724  0 

ssb                    33092  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               25520  0 

usb_storage            79904  1 

ehci_hcd               34572  0 

usbcore               136300  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  215952  0 

qla2xxx               163524  0 

megaraid_sas           29712  0 

megaraid_mbox          32400  0 

megaraid_mm            12512  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               38856  0 

aacraid                64036  0 

sx8                    19660  0 

DAC960                 68168  0 

cciss                  36772  0 

cpqarray               22148  0 

3w_9xxx                33476  0 

3w_xxxx                27040  0 

mptsas                 37448  0 

scsi_transport_sas     31584  1 mptsas

mptfc                  19940  0 

scsi_transport_fc      43556  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

mptspi                 22056  0 

mptscsih               35360  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                72836  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                29632  0 

dc395x                 33612  0 

qla1280               117868  0 

dmx3191d               14176  0 

sym53c8xx              72244  0 

qlogicfas408            8896  0 

aha152x                36720  0 

advansys               79200  0 

initio                 19044  0 

BusLogic               67284  0 

arcmsr                 24256  0 

aic7xxx               158872  0 

aic79xx               234808  0 

scsi_transport_spi     24928  6 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aha152x,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     35088  0 

pdc_adma               11652  0 

sata_inic162x          14180  0 

sata_mv                22984  0 

ahci                   28324  1 

sata_qstor             11908  0 

sata_vsc               10660  0 

sata_uli                9508  0 

sata_sis               10660  0 

sata_sx4               14564  0 

sata_nv                27208  0 

sata_via               13476  0 

sata_svw                9732  0 

sata_sil24             18052  0 

sata_sil               13000  0 

sata_promise           15076  0 

scsi_wait_scan          3360  0 

pata_pcmcia            15616  0 

pcmcia                 39308  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

b1                     25024  0 

kernelcapi             40340  1 b1

pcmcia_core            39348  2 pata_pcmcia,pcmcia

firmware_class         11264  20 snd_vx_lib,snd_riptide,snd_pcxhr,snd_mona,snd_mixart,snd_mia,snd_layla24,snd_layla20,snd_indigoio,snd_indigodj,

   snd_indigo,snd_hdsp,snd_gina24,snd_gina20,snd_emu10k1,snd_echo3g,snd_darla24,snd_darla20,qla2xxx,pcmcia
```

Someone please help me!

Split several long lines in the lsmod output and switched the tags wrapping it from quote to code to preserve the indentation of the split lines. -- desultory

----------

## mwhite

I've just installed Gentoo from the 2008 Livecd and I have the same issue with eth0 not being recognized by the system.  While booted via the liveCD, it functioned fine.  This is a virtual machine on an ESX3.0 system.  I have eight previously installed Gentoo servers on this VM host so I know there's nothing wrong with my underlying setup.  I'd love to provide the output for lspci, but that command doesn't seem to be installed on my system.

The exact error as seen during bootup:

* Starting syslog-ng  ...

* Starting eth0

*   Bringing up eth0

*        172.17.202.174

*        network interface eth0 does not exist

*        Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

* ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

BTW, the card should be seen as an AMD Am79C970A

Thanks in advance.

----------

## mwhite

Looks like I posted too soon.  I was able to figure out which modules to use based on the lsmod output on one of my other virtual machines.  The needed modules were: mii and pcnet32

FWIW, I"ve had ton of trouble with this live CD.  It's a POS IMO.  I didn't go with the minimum install because it's a pain to get the drives setup in advance on a virtual machine.

----------

## Arnaudv6

edited for translation... sorry... hadn't noticed I was reading english...

I've got a very basic problem; still I just can't manage to solve it:

g**gle helps too much : hard to find this exact case in that many results...

Problem : my localhost / 127.0.0.1 is not addressed correctly:

typing this as root works fine:

```
ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1
```

but

```
$ route add 127.0.0.1

SIOCADDRT: No such device
```

Till now I was used to type this ifconfig before any network deamon start, like apache...

But I switched yesterday to MPC for listenning music and it is more critical.

I'm using WICD, as network manager deamon, so launched services are:

```
$ rc-update show 

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

                 mpd |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

                wicd |      default                  

                 xdm |      default 
```

```
$ ifconfig 

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:3f:be:44:09  

          inet adr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::202:3fff:febe:4409/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3548 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3682 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:2713233 (2.5 MiB)  TX bytes:444747 (434.3 KiB)

          Interruption:10 

eth1      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:79:b6:6c  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interruption:10 Adresse de base:0xa000 Mémoire:d0000000-d0000fff 
```

```
$ ifconfig lo

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          LOOPBACK  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

```
cat /etc/hosts

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

127.0.0.1   arpent.homenetwork arpent localhost

```

```
$ cat /etc/conf.d/hostname 

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="arpent"

```

Voilà, if somone could help me to burry that topic quickly,

with kind regards

Arnaudv6

----------

## Arnaudv6

 :Crying or Very sad:  nobody?   :Crying or Very sad: 

please help me   :Cool: 

----------

